# how much do you like naxos?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Well if naxos was a woman i would marry her , would be the best husband*,Yep 90% of my classical cd are naxos brewed.Because naxos has always a decent price, good recordings, you get quantity material that is substancial like 70 minutes or more.

When you buy from regular labels from germany or austria or italia it's expensive has hell inferno, well for your wallet that is.Than there is apex naxos nemesis of the budget title, apex is rather more minimalist in there cover, but you get sometime good decent recording, but i did not seen a lot of apex available in canada except for big name , i have two apex cd one of Rachmaninov ''vespers''
also Debussy and Ravel the usual complice or combo laurel and hardy(i toss a joke in here).

But in the end i remain loyal to naxos!

:tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

That's exactly why I love Naxos. The quality varies from CD to CD, but it's usually pretty good, always a deal compared to other labels. Some of my favorite CDs are from Naxos


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Naxos is fantastic. Not my absolute favourite label but definitely the one with the most variety of repertoire. And quite a lot of varied interpretations. Some of the interpretations can be pretty stock standard, but many are really quite good. As a guitarist myself, I haven't come across any recordings of guitar music that wasn't of a really high class. Also, Naxos has one of the best Shostakovich symphony cycles available (Petrenko), and heaps of fantastic recordings of contemporary music, lesser known composers, and even lesser known versions of famous repertoire (like the original version of Handel's Messiah, early versions of Bruckner Symphonies etc.). I am not as much of a fan of the early recordings Naxos made, but since then they have only improved.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Count me in as another big fan of Naxos. I often simply marvel at the number of albums they have put out and the wide repertoire they cover. They seemingly have every single work I ever search for, even if it is much lesser known and unable to be found anywhere else.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

One of my favorites. They have a large range of music, nice sleeve notes, and affordable price to me.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I was once lucky to meet with the founder, Klauss Heyman, for a half hour, about 20 years ago. He was utterly fascinating.
At the end he asked me what I would like to have recorded that wasn't currently available. I was floored and mentioned some Walter Piston and Perischetti, all of which is now in the Naxos catalogue. I don't think my request was the spur; i suspect Naxos would have eventually added anyway.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I just bought this recent release, have not listened to it yet.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I love Naxos. How many labels will offer all three versions of Bruckner's third!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

They are not my number one label, but Naxos has plenty of recordings that I want badly  and I have far too few of them.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Naxos would be a modest and low maintenance spouse for you, deprofundis! I love their historical series, especially the complete John McCormack acoustic recordings which I have used to plug gaps in my collection and potentially replace 78s which it may not be practical to keep indefinitely.  There are also some excellent complete operas such as the Beecham Faust with
Georges Noré and the Contes d'Hoffman with Raoul Jobin. One could easily pay a lot of money for historical recordings from niche labels- the Romophone CDs devoted to John McCormack weren't cheap when I bought them in the 90s- but these Naxos discs are transferred as well as any, and at bargain price! I haven't delved into their apparently inexhaustible back catalogue of modern recordings by little known artists, but those look like a good resource for anyone trying to broaden their knowledge of classical repertoire without spending too much.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Naxos is a top 3 for me. They are probably the best label for music scholars and they don't care about the composer but just the composer is recorded.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2015)

Not my top label, but it is still great. There are some really top notch recordings of the standard repertoire, but it especially shines in putting out great recordings of some works and composers that get neglected by the other labels. Their Haydn collection is great - especially the string quartets by the Kodaly Quartet, and their Haydn masses collection is extraordinary, but his Creation is simply amazing on Naxos. Their recording of Handel's Messiah, with Higginbotham, is my go to recording. Beyond that, I love their recording of Rachmaninov's 2nd symphony, with Slatkin conducting. The Tintner Bruckner cycle is worth getting. But one of my favorite collections is the Alsop directed cycle of Barber's symphonic works.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I have probably 50 or more Naxos titles in my collection and so I obviously like them. Some of the recordings I think the engineering and production sound suffers but overall the value can hardly be beat. The huge catalogue is amazing when you look at its depth and breadth. If anyone in the world has a complete collection of Naxos releases that would probably be enough to occupy them for the rest of their lives.

Kevin


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Kevin Pearson said:


> I have probably 50 or more Naxos titles in my collection and so I obviously like them. Some of the recordings I think the engineering and production sound suffers but overall the value can hardly be beat. The huge catalogue is amazing when you look at its depth and breadth. If anyone in the world has a complete collection of Naxos releases that would probably be enough to occupy them for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Kevin


I can't even comprehend how many albums that would be lol. In my mind I just imagine them as having an infinite number of albums. And no question, I doubt anyone could work their way through the entire collection in a lifetime.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Dustin said:


> I can't even comprehend how many albums that would be lol. In my mind I just imagine them as having an infinite number of albums. And no question, I doubt anyone could work their way through the entire collection in a lifetime.


I couldn't find a definitive answer but in 2013 I found an article that said it was over 7,000 titles. On their website their catalogue is over 10,000 titles but it includes titles they distribute also and of course many of the Naxos titles are long out of print. Maybe even Klauss Heyman doesn't know.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Naxos is an essential label for those of us who like to constantly explore new byways; its back catalogue is a tremendous resource. That said, I've found when I'm looking at new releases that Naxos rarely stands out for me; I think there's something about the continued stream of albums that has an air of the assembly-line rather than something more prestigious. Perhaps the standard cover design is somewhat past its sell-by date too. 
So my enthusiasm for Naxos is a sort of retrospective one - maybe each individual volume of some series won't excite me, but I'm delighted by the existence of the series as a whole.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Anybody wanting to look at the Naxos range can do no better (or worse - for the wallet) than go to Wells in Southwold where they have an infeasibly large selection arranged round a room, more or less floor to ceiling, in alphabetical order of composers. Oh and they have a selection of sale items scattered around on tables. Delightful.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dustin said:


> I can't even comprehend how many albums that would be lol. In my mind I just imagine them as having an infinite number of albums. And no question, I doubt anyone could work their way through the entire collection in a lifetime.


Really? It would probably only take about 8 years or just under without a break to listen to 10 000 CDs.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Anybody wanting to look at the Naxos range can do no better (or worse - for the wallet) than go to Wells in Southwold where they have an infeasibly large selection arranged round a room, more or less floor to ceiling, in alphabetical order of composers. Oh and they have a selection of sale items scattered around on tables. Delightful.


Lucky! I miss the Borders stores around here that used to have a separate Naxos section. Back when they went for around $6, you could pop in, pick up something you'd never heard before, and go home with a new discovery in the CD player for the price of a value meal at Taco Bell. I ended up with a ton of Naxos CDs that way.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I have many Naxos CDs, a great bargain. The range of music is staggering. Petrenko with RLPO has completed his Shostakovich cycle. I have John Adams, Manuel da Falla, Benjamin Britten, Dvorak and more on Naxos. 

Back in the olden days, when Virgin Records that later became HMV had a big shop downtown, there was a large separate Naxos section. Many purchases later I still had money in my bank account.

Some useless information: I watched the 2006 World Cup Final sitting in a waterfront cafe on the island of Naxos, in Greece.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

The Cheapos store in the Uptown area of Minneapolis has its own Naxos section.

And a great selection of used CDs too. Probably half of my classical collection came from there.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Naxos is great for the unusual works. Love their Alfredo Casella series. Castelnuovo-Tedesco too. They;re doing Fibich now.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

They have some great recordings, such as this one:









CHECK OUT THE SOUND CLIPS HERE


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

The Naxos label has it's own CD unit in my home - that's how much I value it. I've recently started collecting some of their range of works by Catalan composer Leonardo Balada which I find fascinating. I also recently bought this disc of music by Ferrara on which the 'Fantasia Tragica' is based on the 3rd movement of Shostakovich's 11th symphony.








Many years ago, Naxos had stated that they were going to be recording and releasing a set of Khachaturian symphonies but, despite two cycles of Shostakovich and Prokofiev symphonies; the Khachaturian, sadly, has never materialised.

One of my favourite Naxos releases is the double CD-set by Stephen Johnson which introduces and explains Wagner's 'Ring of the Nibelung' in an easy-to-listen-to, but never 'dumbed-down' way.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Naxos is great. Tons of stuff that's hard to find elsewhere - my recordings of Heinrich Scheidemann's organ works and Wuorinen's chamber music are among my favorites. The performances are generally very good, recording quality is excellent. And of course, the price.

In a way, the big labels are playing us all for suckers.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some more stuff on the Naxos label here: http://www.talkclassical.com/35504-share-us-your-favorite.html

It´s a great label, especially for repertoire somewhat off the beaten track - sometimes releasing former Marco Polo CDs, sometimes presenting series for local, national markets (like for example the Gade and Weyse symphonies here, originally on Dacapo).


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

How much do I like NAXOS?

About two bank accounts worth ... and we're talking here of a label considered relatively "budget".

I wouldn't want to be without my NAXOS releases which number in the hundreds. (I wouldn't mind having the two bank accounts back, too. But then, what would I do with the extra cash? Probably buy more albums. Alas ....)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to be embarrassed by how many Naxos recordings I have, thinking them the McDonalds of classical music, but almost all of them are highly enjoyable to someone like me who is more interested in the composer than in the performer. My only reservation is that I think their more modern repertoire suffers. Varese for example didn't work for me until I heard his music on another label. Of course, this could be true of any label.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The most recent Naxos purchase I made was the Samuel Barber orchestral box conducted by Marin Alsop. I already had a few Barber recordings, but these Naxos CDs blow them out of the water. Great sound and solid performances.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Really? It would probably only take about 8 years or just under without a break to listen to 10 000 CDs.


Well if you listened to Naxos 5+ hours a day every single day for a decade, you'd come close to having heard what they've put out till now, but that's omitting the fact that there will be 10 years worth of new Naxos recordings. And that calculation is _extremely_ conservative because I used a CD runtime of 75 minutes. Probably a huge chunk of their albums are double and triple that because some come with multiple CD's.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Naxos is a great label for obscure music. The bigger labels like DG and Decca (which admittedly are my two favorite) tend to ignore the more contemporary and obscure non-contemporary music. But Naxos seems to have it all. Most of my Naxos recordings are of this type, and I prefer DG or Decca for standard repertoire music. 

I most recently bought Naxos Spohr clarinet concertos and some music by Alkan, which was of course not available on the two "D" labels.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> ...And that calculation is extremely conservative because I used a CD runtime of 75 minutes. Probably a huge chunk of their albums are double and triple that because some come with multiple CD's.


Ah, but there are some Naxos CD's that run for significantly less than 75mins. The Ferrara disc I mentioned above is only 46:41; Shiro Fukai's "Four Parodies for Orchestra" / "Creation" disc runs to 47:10 and Villa Lobos "Choros 8 & 9" to a mere 41:47.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

I am another great admirer of Naxos. Ever since their start many years ago with that Slovakian orchestra, they have worked steadily to improve the quality of the recordings, and the calibre of the orchestras and soloists that they have employed. I think they deserve our thanks for their readiness to record new works by composers such as Balada, already mentioned, the Russian exile now resident in the US Alla Pavlova and the Italian Elizabetta Brusa. Although CPO - another company worth supporting - has tended to dominate the market in lesser-known known Romantic composers, people like Casella and Sgambati. May their recording studios continue to thrive!


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

I purchased the Bruckner Symphs with Georg Tintner on Naxos - Very satisfying...


----------



## Gangwolf (Apr 26, 2014)

I like Naxos a lot. Especially the recordings of the piano concertos by Ferdinand Ries and also those by John Field.

With great anticipation I am looking forward to each next CD in the series of Domenico Scarlatti's piano sonatas. But really, there is a fair share of duds in the ongoing series. For instance, Duanduan Hao is the artist on both vol. 14 and 16. However, where vol. 16 is crisp and clear, the piano on vol. 14 sounds muffled.

The Naxos series of the flute concertos by Franz Anton Hoffmeister is also a pleasant journey. So far, two albums have been released.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

techniquest said:


> Ah, but there are some Naxos CD's that run for significantly less than 75mins. The Ferrara disc I mentioned above is only 46:41; Shiro Fukai's "Four Parodies for Orchestra" / "Creation" disc runs to 47:10 and Villa Lobos "Choros 8 & 9" to a mere 41:47.


True, but 3 hour operas way more than compensate for some of the albums being 30 minutes short.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

http://www.naxos.com/newreleases.asp

The latest the greatest...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Is there anyone who *doesn't* like Naxos? Why?


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Is there anyone who doesn't like Naxos? Why?


Unfortunately there are people out there who look down on less glittering orchestras and conductors, don't want to explore the unfamiliar, and who find the price for these CD's too.....cheap.
That being said, some of the early recordings were not good at all (some of the Bratislava recordings for example), but their 'middle period' e.g Kuchar / Leaper / Judd / Wit showed real advances in quality of both recording and performance, and some of their more recent releases, e.g the Petrenko Shostakovich cycle, are tip-top.
(Like the avatar btw).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I like NAXOS but its not the label you go to for a great Beethoven symphony cycle.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Actually the Antoni Wit cycle for Mahler hasn't been the strongest suit yet for Naxos based off the reviews but I haven't been able to experience those quite a bit in any measure.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> Is there anyone who *doesn't* like Naxos? Why?


I like Naxos; but am not in love like many seem to be. My first complaint, which is superficial, is the packaging. There is something to be said for the simple white frame and text, but the art they sometimes add is so superfluous and often down-right tacky.

Benjamin Pasternack playing Aaron Copland for example:









I mean. I mean. What is that? Is it supposed to be some Americana? Why? Even if that's the intent, did they have to do it so poorly? Does it matter that the pieces are from the 30s-60s and it is not some nineteenth-century Doc Holiday fantasy? Psychedelia would make more sense, which would also be tacky, but this rock-dune thing with the blood sky descending. What?!? I mean. What is this?!?

Doesn't help that the interpretation is meh as well.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the most important aspects about Naxos is its scholarly focus. By recording all composers there are some recordings where they are the only label recording for that composer. I just wish they recorded more Stockhausen.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Florestan said:


> I like NAXOS but its not the label you go to for a great Beethoven symphony cycle.


Do they even sell boxed sets? If you want a complete cycle of anything, they are very expensive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2015)

Selby said:


> I like Naxos; but am not in love like many seem to be. My first complaint, which is superficial, is the packaging. There is something to be said for the simple white frame and text, but the art they sometimes add is so superfluous and often down-right tacky.
> 
> Benjamin Pasternack playing Aaron Copland for example:
> 
> ...


I see your point, but is it so much worse than the often generic yellow framing of DG releases, which also comprise the DG masthead, the ugly yellow border, and frequently some random artwork? Only a few labels seem to really put much effort into the album artwork - Harmonia Mundi and Hyperion are two of my favorites in this regard.. But Naxos has also had some very nice ones. I love the artwork they chose for the Haydn masses - look like stained glass, like you would find in a cathedral where you might hear one of these masses performed.

They have some meh performances - but who doesn't? I have seen reviewers rip apart performances by some of the greats on the major labels as well. Major difference? With those older labels, over time, I'm sure more of the sub-par recordings have been weeded out of the catalog. So it looks, artificially, like they have a higher success rate. Also, recording was a much more demanding thing the further back you go, so I am sure they were much more selective in what they recorded, and only wanted to go with sure things. But just as easier production has led to a proliferation of more independent movies and TV shows on lesser networks than the big 4 (Fox, ABC, NBC, CBS), with smaller networks (AMC, FX, HBO) with smaller budgets putting out much better fare than the major networks, the same is happening with record labels. The major networks may boast prime advertising, and much larger budgets, and more well-known actors/actresses, but that doesn't mean they are putting out the best product.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> Do they even sell boxed sets? If you want a complete cycle of anything, they are very expensive.


They have a few sets, one with two different conductors and another that appears to be all one orchestra (presumably same conductor).


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> Do they even sell boxed sets? If you want a complete cycle of anything, they are very expensive.


http://www.naxos.com/series/boxed_sets.htm

Just a few...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

techniquest said:


> http://www.naxos.com/series/boxed_sets.htm
> 
> Just a few...


Ah yes, and now I recall I bought my son the Mendelssohn NAXOS White Box which has all the symphonies and string symphonies. This set must be out of print because it is not in the linked list.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Should I ask Santa later this year for this nice set?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> Should I ask Santa later this year for this nice set?


Is that the church in New York that is within a stone's throw of the 911 site? (not talking about the church pictured on the CD which is obviously not in NYC.) I have a CD with two masses by them and it is very good. The set you posted would be a dream set for masses. Now I may have to buy it.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

techniquest said:


> http://www.naxos.com/series/boxed_sets.htm
> 
> Just a few...


Wow. It seems like every time I've looked, they haven't had one. E.g., Beethoven or Shostakovich String Quartets.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd say about 80% of my collection is Naxos. They've done wonders for neglected music.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> Should I ask Santa later this year for this nice set?


I have several of the CDs in this set - yes, most definitely, buy this!!!! It is excellent. Not just excellent for Naxos, but just plain excellent. And as I said - add in the Spering recording of Haydn's Creation oratorio, also on Naxos, and you have a damn fine collection of Haydn's sacred choral works.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks! Something nice to look forward to then later this year.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

One could certainly try to use the "quality vs. quantity" argument against Naxos, but in a surprising number of cases this principle does not apply. I would cite various examples such as the Mahler 8th with Antoni Wit and the Warsaw Philharmonic, Messiaen's _Vingt Regards_ performed by Hakon Austbo, and Marin Alsop's Samuel Barber series from the American Classics collection.

Naxos is full of unexpected surprises and they spin 'em out faster than I can listen. Take that, Deutsche Grammophon and EMI! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

This is a QUALITY set by Naxos.










Keep up the good work!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

NAXOs has works that nobody else offers recordings of, such as this gem that is in my collection:


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Florestan said:


> NAXOs has works that nobody else offers recordings of, such as this gem that is in my collection:


So I read that work is a combination of previously written and used arias combined into a work after Handel had died. Wonder what the point of that was?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Dustin said:


> So I read that work is a combination of previously written and used arias combined into a work after Handel had died. Wonder what the point of that was?


*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Sonia Rubinsky's cycle of Villa-Lobos' piano music is a great box:

http://www.amazon.com/Piano-Heitor-...64&sr=8-1&keywords=Sonia+Rubinsky+villa-lobos


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

DrMike said:


> I see your point, but is it so much worse than the often generic yellow framing of DG releases, which also comprise the DG masthead, the ugly yellow border, and frequently some random artwork? Only a few labels seem to really put much effort into the album artwork - Harmonia Mundi and Hyperion are two of my favorites in this regard.. But Naxos has also had some very nice ones. I love the artwork they chose for the Haydn masses - look like stained glass, like you would find in a cathedral where you might hear one of these masses performed.
> 
> They have some meh performances - but who doesn't? I have seen reviewers rip apart performances by some of the greats on the major labels as well. Major difference? With those older labels, over time, I'm sure more of the sub-par recordings have been weeded out of the catalog. So it looks, artificially, like they have a higher success rate. Also, recording was a much more demanding thing the further back you go, so I am sure they were much more selective in what they recorded, and only wanted to go with sure things. But just as easier production has led to a proliferation of more independent movies and TV shows on lesser networks than the big 4 (Fox, ABC, NBC, CBS), with smaller networks (AMC, FX, HBO) with smaller budgets putting out much better fare than the major networks, the same is happening with record labels. The major networks may boast prime advertising, and much larger budgets, and more well-known actors/actresses, but that doesn't mean they are putting out the best product.


^ Yes to all those things. I agree with all of your points. I'm not knocking Naxos, well, completely; I think they do the classical community a great service by offering usually quality performances at budget prices. I just think they often fail in their cover art. Then again, I can't stand it when naked women are used for advertising either (ahem *Hyperion* cough). It's just personal aesthetic preference, which has no impact on the music within.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

> So I read that work [Nabal]is a combination of previously written and used arias combined into a work after Handel had died. Wonder what the point of that was?


No matter, there are some great voices on it. And if it were written by some other composer perhaps we would still like it? So while it is not necessarily Handel's composition, it is not necessarily bad either. Seems there were a number of compositions compiled after Handel had died. Maybe he had left a lot of good stuff on the table, in pieces that were too good to ignore.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Florestan said:


> No matter, there are some great voices on it. And if it were written by some other composer perhaps we would still like it? So while it is not necessarily Handel's composition, it is not necessarily bad either. Seems there were a number of compositions compiled after Handel had died. Maybe he had left a lot of good stuff on the table, in pieces that were too good to ignore.


No I agree if the music is good, nothing wrong with it all. Unless you already knew all of the previously used arias, which I am positive I don't.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Weston said:


> I used to be embarrassed by how many Naxos recordings I have, thinking them *the McDonalds of classical music*, but almost all of them are highly enjoyable to someone like me who is more interested in the composer than in the performer. My only reservation is that I think their more modern repertoire suffers. Varese for example didn't work for me until I heard his music on another label. Of course, this could be true of any label.


some might regard that as a compliment, I suppose - for me it would imply junk where image, packaging and advertising triumph over quality .... and Naxos is definitely *not* junk


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I've liked naxos recordings since I started listening in the late 80s and I guesss I have about 700 of their CDs.

As with any large scale production, there will be some in there that won't be 'first choices' for interpretation of performance (and I do occasionally 'trade-up' to somethinge else (eg Lazar Berman's _Annees de Pelerinage_ rather than the one by Jeno Jando) but overall, I think they are a marvellous label.

I especially like the way I can explore obscure bye-ways for the price of a coffee and cake (or two)


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Headphone Hermit said:


> some might regard that as a compliment, I suppose - for me it would imply junk where image, packaging and advertising triumph over quality .... and Naxos is definitely *not* junk


It reminds me of that critic who said that "Mr. [John] Adams does for the arpeggio what McDonald's did for the hamburger, grinding out one simple idea unto eternity."

For the OP, I'm quite fond of Naxos recordings. Not everything they record is really worthy of being rediscovered, but there is a lot of great unknown or lesser-known material out there, and the quality of their performances has risen a good deal since the 90s.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

I love these Haydn recordings.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

DrMike said:


> View attachment 71156
> View attachment 71157
> View attachment 71158
> View attachment 71159
> ...


I have listened to the Creation. Great performance, great price. I think even Haydn would have been happy.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are a few more from my collection (and a very nice Sonnambula at that):


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Also I really dig the fact that Naxos albums usually are readily available off iTunes which makes it easier for me to handle.


----------

